# Mgelika at the park



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I haven't been a very good mommy here lately. It's been so hot (heat index was hitting 120) that the dogs and I have just been lazy. Once the humidity left, the heat was more bearable (a nice 96), so I took Mgelika for a walk. I noticed he was skittish of people and that bothered me. So, straight to the park we went for some good old fashioned socializing. Now bear in mind, the first three or four walks, I let people approach and let Mgelika sniff, but didn't let them pet him. 

This past Sunday I kept my god-daughter and she has ADD. I decided a good brisk walk at the park, mixed with some playtime on the equipment would be just the thing to wear everyone out. It was also a good test for my boy.

We started the park visit with about three or four good laps around the park (all of this equaled maybe a mile). Mgelika did great. He showed no interest in anything - cars passing by, people walking by, other dogs in the area, kids running and screaming... until we got to the Cate Square statue. I nearly died laughing. It's a bronze statue of an African American doctor who the park is named for. It's life size (or almost. I think that it's taller than it should be and he doesn't look as wide as he should). Mgelika who almost NEVER barks, let out his manly boowoofs at this statue. He just didn't understand why the man was standing there like that! I had to literally slap my hand against it to make Mgelika understand it wasn't real. What a hoot.

Then we made a round back where my god-daughter was playing (in the kids area) and we were swarmed by 4-5 kids who wanted to pet Mgelika. I had him sit and then "down", first. Then I educated these sweet, wide-eyed 4-7 year olds on how to properly greet a dog. They listened and told their own amazing stories about their dogs. To my utter surprise, Mgelika rolled on his back, exposing his belly after just a couple of minutes. Goof ball dog.

I was so proud of him for being so very good, but I did get concerned about one little boy. He didn't offer to bite this kid, nor did he growl, or anything else. But he stared him down when the kid first approached and I didn't like how he looked. So, I removed him from the area. Twenty or so minutes later, the same kid came running toward us and Mgelika hackled and ran as far as his leash would allow. 

Was it just the kid?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when it's real hot i limit my dogs
activities. i'll do things with him at night
when it's really hot.

i think you need to socialize your dog more.
my dog use to hackle up and growl at this
stump in the woods. i would take my dog near the stump
and let him see it was ok to be near it. your dog
growling at a statue is probably the sme as mine
growling at a stump. take your dog near the statue 
and let him see it's ok.

socialize your dog a lot. take him around children.
let him meet all sorts of people. you can socialize
when it's hot. you can visit pet stores, invite
people to your home (with children and dogs),
hang out in front of the Supermarket (near the doors).

socialize, socialize, socialize, train, train, train everyday
several times a day.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Pictures are great, he looks pretty comfortable around kids!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Hunter and I walk to Christians school last year alot before the year was out. Hunter loved the kids, all but one.

Hunter still meets kids and loves them, except for the same one..

This kid has been to my house, while there, before Hunter, he went into my garage and destroyed every bottle I had in there..

Follow the dogs lead on this kid.. I would.. IF the kid gets near you.. bite him.. I do mean you, not the dog, you bite him..

Great to see your pup rolling around with the kids.. I love that.


----------

